# Canon 15m 2.8 fisheye focusing issues



## Jubies (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, new here...A question for anyone who can help please as Canon customer service not helpful. Basically I have an 8 year old fisheye that I used with my old EOS 3 and it was pin sharp from basically 300mm to infinity. I've looked at my old slides and its so sharp. I now use it with my 5D3 and I just can't get the same results. It has to lose sharpness either close or at infinity. As I'm using it for water shots of surfing so its not ideal. Canon says they can look as the focusing may need to be re-calibrated. Does anyone have an similar experiences?

Thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 18, 2015)

Post an example and I'll try to find a comparable framed and aperture shot.


----------



## candc (Feb 18, 2015)

you are saying that the in focus part of the image is sharp but the depth of field is not as deep as on your film camera? Its been so long but I don't think you should have to stop down further to get the same results. I have the 15mm and love it. If you are shooting f/8-11 and focused anywhere in the middle then pretty much everything should appear to be sharp and in focus. I would like to see a sample too.


----------



## Jubies (Feb 18, 2015)

OK will post a few examples. When shooting from the water I use a bigger aperture than f/8. Normally about f/4 and set to manual focus on infinity.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't forget in a domed port with water you have an effective second lens so you cannot rely on normal focus distances, everything, including infinity, is much closer in the 'apparent' image, I'd prefocus somewhere in the middle, around 1.5 feet (the green scale), and try that.

Are your film slides also taken in a housing? If not that is your issue.


----------

